# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Database Error

## Homebrewer

The site seems fairly slow from the time I click on the "go to first new post" link before it actually does and the same when I click back on the "Negril Message Board" link. Some times I end up with an error message referring to a database error.

Since I usually browse this site at work - is there any way to speed the site up?

----------


## Rob

Homebrewer,

The site's traffic has picked up so much that we need to upgrade the server - we will be doing that in the next week - so those pesky database errors!

Thanks for the feedback man!

----------

